# Rocking the Roosters part 2



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Kinda nice sometimes having Tuesdays off of work. Mid week roosters just don't quite know what hit em.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## rojo (Sep 8, 2008)

tigerpincer said:


> Kinda nice sometimes having Tuesdays off of work. Mid week roosters just don't quite know what hit em.


Were you hunting alone? I thought the limit on roosters is 2 , just sayin'


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I think he was hunting alone. I bet it was a drone taking the pics of him. HE was controlling his dogs, gun and drone all at the same time. He is pretty talented. But its 2 birds per hunter, and it looks like he has 3 dogs, so 8 birds total is available. 


SORRY, TOTAL SARCASM!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

rojo said:


> Were you hunting alone? I thought the limit on roosters is 2 , just sayin'


The guy in the first picture is different from the guy in the second picture.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

robiland said:


> I think he was hunting alone. I bet it was a drone taking the pics of him. HE was controlling his dogs, gun and drone all at the same time. He is pretty talented. But its 2 birds per hunter, and it looks like he has 3 dogs, so 8 birds total is available.
> 
> SORRY, TOTAL SARCASM!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Hello I'm Tigerpincer and I approve this message.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> The guy in the first picture is different from the guy in the second picture.


And this one to.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice!! Good looking dogs.


----------

